# Hotel Inspector



## Hotel Inspector

We are looking for British run hotels for a new series of Channel five’s smash hit programme 'The Hotel Inspector'.


Do you think your hotel could benefit from the advice, investment and massive publicity that the series brings to each hotel it features? 

If you feel your business could benefit from a fresh pair of eyes and you would be interested in this unique opportunity to get valuable, no-nonsense advice, a cash injection to help with changes as well promoting the hotel to a nationwide audience of millions then this could be an opportunity for you.

To apply for this fantastic and unique opportunity, or just to find out more,please call Lorna Edmonds on 00441752727400


----------



## Hotel Inspector

*New Television Programme*

Channel 5 are making a new series of The Hotel Inspector

Are you a British expat with a hotel or guesthouse aimed at the UK market? Are you trying to improve the standards? Are your staff a nightmare but you have no idea how to lead them? Do you think you have perfected your product and can’t understand why you are still failing to reap the rewards? Despite your best efforts, has it all gone terribly wrong and are you on the brink of throwing in the towel?

We’d love to hear from hotels and guesthouses owned and run by British people interested in this unique opportunity to gain invaluable advice that could boost profit margins, provide professional help with re-design and new marketing, as well the chance at promoting their hotel to an audience of millions.


If you are interested.....
Please contact or call 00441752727400


----------

